# My NH Bottles



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

I collect whatever bottles come my way, however it is nice to find some bottles that are local to me.

 First up is my six variations of McNeil's Drug Store bottles from Lebanon.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

My five variations of Budd Beverges, from Newport. I dug all of them except for the one on the far right.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

Some New Hampshire acls. A Ski Club quart from Manchester, which I dug. And a White Rose bottle from Somersworth.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

Some national brands. An O-SO Grape from Claremont, a Cott from Manchester, and a Canada Dry from Claremont.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

Two Cokes, one from Claremont, and one from Keene, a Coke from the NHIS from 1993, and a Soda Water, from Claremont.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

A Lafayette soda from Manchester, a Nugrape from Laconia, and a Dartmouth Beverages bottle from Newport.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

A Honey Gardens milk bottle from Lebanon, an I.N. Perley druggist from Lebanon, two H.P. Kendrick druggist variations, and a labeled poison from Lebanon.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

I've heard that this open pontiled Vegetable Pulmonary Balsam is from NH.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

Reverend NH Downs, from NH. A very common bottle.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

Some bottles from Keene. An N.G. Curnsey, and a Hitchcock's Drug Store.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

Two variations of Buckingham Whisker Dye from Nashua.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

Three variations of Granite State Spring Co. from Atkinson Depot.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

A yellow E. Wagner blob from Manchester, a J.H. Wright blob from Keene, and a common P. Harrington blob which I have yet to find whole. Still looking for one.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

A Concord Bottling Works star hutch, and two labeled Laxoil variations from Concord.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

An L.B. Downing druggist bottle from Hanover, a labeled Brewster Glycerine from Dover, a labeled Bay Rum from Nashua, and a little amber Dr. W.E. Keith from Franklin Falls. Thanks for looking.[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Aug 10, 2012)

> Vegetable Pulmonary Balsam is from NH


 

 Reed/Cutler made a vegetable pulmonary balsam out of Boston but it was a fairly generic name so others may have made it too.


----------



## stumpknocker (Aug 10, 2012)

You have some nice looking local drugstore bottles. Thanks for sharing, SK


----------



## epackage (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice stuff, I appreciate all the good pics, that yellow beer and the Ski Club are what I'm diggin' the most....[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I recently got a new camera, which really helps.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 10, 2012)

Great collection! Gotta love those pharmacy bottles, and great amber blob!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 13, 2012)

Missed a couple.[&:]


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 13, 2012)

Ryan,

 The amber Franklin Falls is very tough to find.  If you ever choose to part with it, let me know.  

 Also, PM me your mailing address...I have a few NH pharmacy bottles that I'll send your way free of charge.  You like Hutch Sodas?  I have a few spares of the NH ones of those as well...and those are pretty tough to find (but no market for them, I'm afraid).

 -Brandon


----------



## madman (Aug 18, 2012)

great looking bottles!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2012)

Here are the bottles that I traded with Brandon for. Druggist bottles from Littleton.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2012)

Hutches.


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice trade, that little med must be a decent one for sure considering the nice return on your investment...I love a good trade...[]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2012)

Granite Bottling Co. From Concord.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2012)

Druggists, one from Langcaster, and one from Manchester.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2012)

I found my aqua Rev. NH Downs variation.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 25, 2012)

I brought this one in from the garage today. Dartmouth Dry from Newport.


----------

